# So... not my betta BUT



## srina (Nov 17, 2021)

My betta lives with many other species- including peppered corydora catfish. Who have laid numerous eggs which have successfully hatched!! If anyone is looking to house their betta with tank-mates, send me something! Looking for potential homes for these 20+ eggs because they laid more today. Thanks!


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

srina said:


> My betta lives with many other species- including peppered corydora catfish. Who have laid numerous eggs which have successfully hatched!! If anyone is looking to house their betta with tank-mates, send me something! Looking for potential homes for these 20+ eggs because they laid more today. Thanks!


Ahhh my bettas' homes are too small for other fish but peppered corys are great! Would love updates on the babies.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Are you selling the eggs? Or are you hatching them and then selling them? How much? Do you ship? Where are you located?


----------

